# Jameson did it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:

So impressive! What a star!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! We are walking on air!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Woohoo! Congrats again!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratz!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yippy!!!! 



You_ KNOW _I _KNOW_ just how you feel! He did super and congrats to you, him and his handlers! Big Congratulations! Very, very exciting, isn't it, especially when it's a young dog doing so well. You all rocked! 

Got pictures?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats!!! So exciting!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No photos or video from today's show.  We pleaded to try and get someone going to the show to get some for us. We are hoping for some from tomorrow and Sunday though. Two separate people have said they hoped to attend and would get some for us if they do go. We will have a win photo in the next week or so. Sadly I am in Canada and about 10 hours away, and Jessie's Mom, his co-owner is dealing with her Mom in the hospital.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

How wonderful! Can't wait to see pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Woo hoo! That's great!



I hope Jessie's mom feels better soon!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Congratulating you and the very handsome Jameson!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessie's Mom is Jameson's other Mama, and her elderly Mother has been in hospital most of the week with bronchitis that has turned into pneumonia. She seems to be improving, but could use extra prayers right now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jlf45764 said:


> Woo hoo! That's great!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Jessie's mom feels better soon!


THAT ^^^^^ is absolutely beautiful! How did you do that? Thank you!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm glad you like it! Do you have a photobucket account or some other account like it? 

To get the image - click on "images" on your home page (for instance, Google is my home page) so images will appear instead of links; or you can not click on images and several different links will come up and you can choose which one you want to open. First of all though, in your search engine type "Congratulations" images or whatever type of image you want. There will be a lot to choose from. Find what you like, right click on it then click on "save image as" then save it to wherever you save your pictures or to wherever you prefer. I then upload them to photobucket. 
I probably have you really confused by now.  I'm afraid I'm not very good at giving instructions. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask and either I or probably someone else on the forum can help you. Good luck!


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

Rats! I could have gone to this show! I wish I had known. I've met Crystal and Paul and had lunch with them last week at Fredericksburg. Was he at that show? I am going to PCA in Salisbury in April., anyone going there?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you want to go as a spectator the show is running again today and tomorrow. If you go, please get pictures for us. Jameson in in the senior puppy class.

Jameson will probably be going to PCA. His other Mama will be for sure, and I am doing all I can to get there. Quite a few members go and meet up, walking to show together.

J will be shown in VA next weekend or the weekend after. Again, if you go to that show, could you please get photos and videos for us? It is making me a bit nuts that I cannot see him!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! With the majors out of the way, it won't be long now! He's going to be a puppy champion! VERY cool.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS to you and Jameson!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am holding my breath waiting for a phone call or chat message to hear how he does today. And I am praying so hard that someone gets some pictures and video for us!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

So cool!

Congratulations!!!

(of course, I am not surprised at all, but it's nice to see that the judges agree with your good taste in poodles).


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Kblubyu said:


> Rats! I could have gone to this show! I wish I had known. I've met Crystal and Paul and had lunch with them last week at Fredericksburg. Was he at that show? I am going to PCA in Salisbury in April., anyone going there?


Yes we are definitely going to PCA !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

More congratulations are in order for you Jameson! I can see that CH in front of your name very soon!!!!!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations on such an impressive showing! You must be so proud and excited about Jameson's win! 
Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations to you all, very exciting!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't show...I just happen to be owned by a wonderful, silly brown spoo! 
For those of us unfamiliar with the show world, can you tell us more about the point system and what it takes to become a champion? 
Thanks!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

For a dog to become a champion in the US, they must acquire at least 15 points with at least 2 majors of three points or more. Every region requires a different number of dogs and bitches to make a major.

To become a champion in Canada, you must earn ten poinrts under three different judges and at least one major in that ten points. Our point system in Canada is fixed, and does not change from province to province.

US: American Kennel Club - How to Count Points at AKC Dog Shows

Canada: Q. How many points do I need to earn a Conformation Championship title? 
A. Conformation championship points are awarded at Conformation Shows. To become a Conformation Champion, your dog must earn at least 10 points under at least three different judges and have earned at least one 2-point win, either at the breed or group level. Your dog must also be individually registered with the CKC or have an Event Registration Number.


----------

